# Blue or Green?



## Gloomy_Gus (Jul 11, 2006)

I have some halogen lights for the yard (See below). I bought some transparency paper and was going to print a page of blue and use that as a filter over the lights. I was browsing through some of your photo albums and saw that some of you use green. I'd just like to get an idea on preferences and any pros/cons that you can think of.

Thanks.


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

blue i would go with represents moon light and if you have a orange or yellow light you will have a cool and dark area on your props


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I tend to go with blue or purple when i can. Red if the subject calls for it. I am not a big fan of green for no real reason other then I think it is over done most of the time. Just enough light to do the job and no more. I think less is better, it lets the shadows work thier magic.


----------



## Gloomy_Gus (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks. That's the info I was looking for.


----------



## tcarter (Aug 18, 2006)

Gus, Where's you get those lights, and how much?
Did you try the transarency? How did it work? How does it work compared to 100W spotlights?


----------



## Gloomy_Gus (Jul 11, 2006)

The lights came from Home Depot's garden center. I can't remember the cost. I bought the original set a few years ago. The cool thing is that they give you a long cable and you can plug the lights in wherever you need them. You can also add lights.

I have the transparencies in right now. They look good, but I don't know how they will hold up with continued exposure to the heat. I am assuming since they are intended for overhead projectors which have pretty intense lamps that they will be fine. If not, the smoke from the melting plastic will add a cool affect. I don't know how they work compared to 100w spots because I have never used them. These are much smaller and offer more direct lighting. I may need to add a few more here and there to get the look I want. I will post photos when I get them. Right now I'm still focusing on the garage.


----------

